# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Kurkuma

## Muggelino

Nach einem Artikel auf n-tv.de: http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Kurkumin-w...e19111491.html
über Kurkuma habe ich mich an die Uni Saarland, Frau Dr. Hoppstädter, gewendet mit folgender Frage:




> Sie behaupten: Solche Konzentrationen an Kurkumin kann man durch  
> Verzehr nicht erreichen, klärt Jessica Hoppstädter auf.
>  In  unsere Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppe steht Kurkuma als NEM hoch  
>  im  Kurs. Wir mischen es mit Pfeffer und Öl zur besseren  
>  Bioverfügbarkeit.
>  Meinen Sie, dass das nutzlos sei? Welche Menge an  Kurkuma müsste man  
> Ihrer Meinung nach verzehren, um eine  entzündungshemmende Wirkung zu  
> erzielen?


Innerhalb von nicht mal 3 Stunden erhielt ich diese Antwort:




> mit Curcuma-Pulver, wie man es im Gewürzregal findet, ist es
> tatsächlich  nicht möglich, wirksame Blutspiegel an Curcumin zu
> erreichen. Curcuma-Pulver  enthält nur wenige Prozent des Wirkstoffs
> Curcumin; wenn man von 2% ausgeht  und man eine Dosis von 4 g Curcumin
> pro Tag veranschlagt, die man braucht, um  eine Wirkung zu erzielen,
> wären das 200 g Curcuma-Pulver - das ist schwer  machbar. Mit einem
> Extrakt, der Curcumin zu über 90% enthält, funktioniert  das im Prinzip
> schon.
> Was Öl und Pfeffer angeht: Öl ist schon mal gut, um  Curcumin erst
> ...


Ein toller Service! 
Und ich werd nun nicht mehr kiloweise Kurkuma kaufen, sondern auf Extrakt umstellen...

Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef,

bitte lies auch -* hier* - noch ein wenig.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

Danke Harald, das hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt.
Bei meiner Internetrecherche habe ich ein Produkt Acurmin Plus gefunden, das eine noch bessere Verfügbarkeit verspricht.
Nochmal die Frau Dr. H. darauf angesprochen, kam diese Antwort:



> Ja, genau so eine Formulierung meinte ich. Die gibt es auch noch von   
> anderen Firmen - von Dr. Loges ist mir ein Präparat geläufig, aber das   
> hier ist das gleiche. Und mit 2 Kapseln ist man durch - klingt schon   
> besser als
> 200 g Kurkuma-Pulver mit 2 g Pfeffer pro Tag. In dem von  Ihnen  
> vorgeschlagenen Präparat Acurmin ist noch Vitamin D3 enthalten. Da   
> Vitamin D3-Mangel bei Prostatakrebs von Nachteil ist, kann das auch   
> nicht schaden.
> Also: sollte passen!


Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Hier möchte ich die Bezugsquellen für die beiden genannten Präparate ergänzen:

http://www.loges.de/praeparate/curcumin-loges/    (hier gibt es ein Testangebot)

http://cellavent.de/produkte/

Detlef

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Detlef

vielen Dank für deine Recherche zu Curcuma.
Ich habe bisher ein Produkt von Dr. Jacobs (Curcumin k2) genommen.
Dort ist eine quantitative Inhaltangabe gegeben: pro Kapsel 90mg Curcumin.
Bei dem Loges Produkt, das du verlinkt hast, wird 35,5mg Curcumin angegeben;
nur bei Acurmin plus finde ich keine quantitative Zusammensetzung des Produkts,
bin ich blind? Hast du eine entsprechende Information gefunden?

Aber mit den beiden genannten Produkten wird es auch sehr schwierig, die von
Dr. Hoppstädter genannten *4g* (pro Tag, so verstehe ich es) einzunehmen, das wären ja 
- je nach Produkt - 44 bis 112 Kapseln, mal von den Kosten ganz abgesehen.

Deshalb wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, wieviel C. in den Acurmin Kapseln enthalten ist.

Was meinst du dazu?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Roland,

das Zauberwort ist Bioverfügbarkeit. Wenn mehr Curcuma in der Zelle ankommt durch spezielle Technologien, dann muss in der Kapsel nicht mehr soviel drin sein.
Ich habe die Firma Cellavent angemailt und folgende Fragen gestellt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
>  auf der Suche nach einem Curcuminpräparat fand ich Ihr Produkt  AcurminPlus.
>  Ich habe dazu ein paar Fragen:
>  Beruht das Mizellverfahren auf der Nanotechnologie?
>  Gibt es Studien, die die verbesserte Bioverfügbarkeit beweisen?
>  Ist die Unschädlichkeit dieser Verabreichungsform gesichert?
> 
> ...


Inzwischen kam diese Antwort:



> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage, welche wir versuchen bestmöglichst zu  beantworten.
> 
> 
> 
>  Unsere Mizellen-Formulierung ist keine Nanotechnologie. Diese Verwechslung  liegt oftmals nahe, da in der Kosmetik (z.B. Tenside bei Haarwaschmittel) die  Mizellen-Technologie der Nanotechnologie untergeordnet wird. Bei Lebensmitteln  ist dies jedoch nicht der Fall.
> 
> 
>  Bezüglich der Bioverfügbarkeit senden wir Ihnen anbei die Original-Studie  der Universität Hohenheim, welche eine 185-fach höhere Bioverfügbarkeit unseres  Rohstoffes belegt. Beachten Sie aber bitte, dass diese Studie nur in englischer  Sprache existiert ("Forschungssprache"). Daher senden wir Ihnen anbei auch einen  Artikel zu diesem Rohstoff in "Vitalstoffe" in deutscher Sprache.
> 
> ...


Die erwähnte Studie findet sich auch hier: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...676978D.f01t02

Den erwähnten Artikel "Vitalstoffe" kopiere ich nachher hier rein.

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Hier der Text aus dem Artikel. Es fehlen drei Abb. Wer es ganz genau wissen will, kann die PDF-Datei von mir per Mail bekommen.



> Christina Ehrhardt NovaSOL® Kurkumin Goldene Zeiten für Ihre Gesundheit dank optimierter Bioverfügbarkeit  
> 
> NovaSOL® Kurkumin,  ein hoch bioverfügbares Kurkuminsolubilisat mit angemeldetem Patent, macht die gesundheitlichen Nutzen eines sicheren und gut-untersuchten Wirkstoffs endlich für Verbraucher zugänglich.
> 
> Forschungsberichte über den gesundheitlichen Nutzen von Kräutern und Gewürzen haben in den letzten Jahren dazu geführt, dass diese nicht mehr nur als geschmacksgebende Zutat bei der Zubereitung von Speisen und Getränken angesehen, sondern auch als interessante Alternative zur Prävention und Therapie verschiedener Erkrankungen diskutiert werden. Einer der am besten erforschten natürlichen Wirkstoffe ist Kurkumin, das gold-gelbe Pigment des Kurkuma (Curcuma longa; deutsch: Gelbwurz).  Kurkuma gehört zur Familie der Ingwergewächse (Zingibaeracea)  und wird seit Jahrhunderten vor allem in der indischen Küche als Gewürz und Farbstoff verwendet. Doch Kurkumin ist weitaus mehr als nur ein Farbgeber. In der Ayurvedischen und Chinesischen Medizin hat der pflanzliche Wirkstoff eine lange Tradition als Heilmittel zur Bekämpfung von Entzündungserkrankungen. 
> Inspiriert von den klassischen Anwendungsfeldern der Kurkuma, hat inzwischen auch die moderne Forschung begonnen, das gesundheitsfördernde Potenzial des Gewürzes zu untersuchen. Das Ergebnis sind tausende Publikationen über Kurkuma und Kurkumin, die in den letzten 25 Jahren veröffentlicht wurden, darunter mehr als 65 Humanstudien (1). 
> Kurkumin ist das bedeutendste und wohl bioaktivste Curcuminoid der Kurkuma (2). Zu weiteren Curcuminoiden der Gelbwurz zählen Demethoxykurkumin und Bisdemethoxykurkumin. Neben zahlreichen Untersuchungen, die die Sicherheit von Kurkumin bestätigt haben, wurde der gold-gelbe Pflanzenstoff im Hinblick auf seine potentielle Rolle zur Prävention und Bekämpfung verschiedener pro-inflammatorischer chronischer Erkrankungen studiert; darunter metabolische, neurodegenerative, pulmonare und maligne Zustände. Neueste Erkenntnisse deuten ferner auf  einen Nutzen von Kurkumin zur Bekämpfung von Stress hin. 
> Die gesundheitlichen Wirkungen des Kurkumins sind vor allem auf sein antiinflammatorisches und anti-oxidatives Potential zurückzuführen. Bei der Vermittlung entzündungshemmender und immunmodulierender Effekte (4) scheint die Regulierung von Transkriptions- und Wachstumsfaktoren (z.B.  Nuklearfaktor-kappaB) (5) sowie von Zytokinen und Enzymen eine entscheidende Rolle zu spielen  (Abbildung 1).  Die anti-oxidativen Mechanismen des Kurkumins umfassen die Neutralisierung von freien Radikalen, die Hemmung pro-entzündlicher Enzyme und die Erhöhung der Glutathionaktivität, einem entscheidenden Faktor für die zelluläre Adaption auf Stress (6).  Darüber hinaus werden dem Kurkumin anti-mikrobielle, anti-proliferative und anti-angiogene (7) Wirkungen zugeschrieben, ebenso wie hepato- und nephroprotektive, antithrombotische, hypoglykämische und anti-rheumatische Effekte (7, 8). Die exzellente Sicherheit des Kurkumins wurde in zahlreichen Tier- und Humanstudien, sogar bei sehr hohen Dosen (10-12 g), beschrieben. In den USA wird Kurkuma von der FDA daher als sicher eingestuft (GRAS Status).
> Leider ist die geringe Bioverfügbarkeit bisher ein entscheidendes Hindernis gewesen, Kurkumin als funktionellen Inhaltsstoff für Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und funktionelle Lebensmittel einzusetzen. 
> ...


Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

@ Roland:

Für den direkten Vergleich der beiden Präparate: in Acurmin sind "min. 55mg" für 2 Kapseln (Tagesration) angegeben, also etwa 28 mg pro Kapsel.

Das Produkt von Dr. Jacobs hat nach eigener Aussage eine 29fache Verfügbarkeit gegenüber normalem Pulver, die o.g. eine 185fache.
90 x 29 = 2610 und 28 x 185 = 5180.

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Detlef, für die ausführliche Recherche.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ich lese Eure "Kurkuma-Unterhaltung" deswegen mit Interesse, weil ich schon seit 15 Jahren regelmässig Kurkuma schlucke.
Seit vielen Jahren schlucke ich dies in Form von Kurkuma/Piperin Kapsen von Fairvital. Die Vergleichswerte mit den anderen "Berechnungen" erscheinen mir hier recht positiv:
Pro Kapsel: 500mg Kurkuma (davon 475mg Cucuminoide!) plus 24mg Piperin ---> Faktor 20 bez. Bioverfügbarkeit.
500 x 20 = 10.000 ---> besser als Arcumin oder Dr. Jakobs!
Klaus

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Klaus,
wie kommst du auf "Faktor 20 bzgl. Bioverfügbarkeit"? Hab ich nicht gefunden in der Art.beschreibung.
Von Arcumin soll man 2 Kapseln pro Tag nehmen, dann hat man die 10.000.

Detlef

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Klaus,
> wie kommst du auf "Faktor 20 bzgl. Bioverfügbarkeit"? Hab ich nicht gefunden in der Art.beschreibung.
> Von Arcumin soll man 2 Kapseln pro Tag nehmen, dann hat man die 10.000.
> 
> Detlef



Hallo Detlef,

da findest Du jede Menge Hinweise im Netz z.B. unter

http://www.kurkuma-wirkung.de/mizellares-kurkuma/

Selbst auf der Verkaufspage von Arcumin
http://cellaventshop.com/acurmin-plu...ptimal-nutzen/

findest Du die Aussage
"So konnte selbst die weit verbreitete Kombination von Curcumin mit Piperin die Bioverfügabrkeit lediglich um das 20-fache steigern,..."

Übrigens erreiche ich die "10.000" schon mit einer Kapsel! ...und ich schlucke 2 pro Tag...!

Klaus

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Klaus,

du hast recht, und wenn du mit dem Piperin klarkommst, sehe ich keinen Grund für dich zu wechseln.
Ich nahm bisher 1 TL Pulver, zwar mit etwas Pfeffer und Hanföl, aufgefüllt mit Tomatensaft - aber das ist ja wohl bei weitem nicht ausreichend, wenn man nicht ganz gesund ist.
Dein 1. link ist interessant, den kannte ich noch nicht.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin liebe Kurkuma Fans,

erst einmal ein Dank an die Ärztin, die noch einmal, eine mir bereits bekannte Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben hat!
In der Tat ist es wichtig, dass derartige Produkte im Reformhaus oder Apotheke Vorort gekauft werden sollten.
Ich habe mein Produkt bei Doc Morris in Kiel gekauft.
Curcuma 500mg von Vitaworld.
https://www.amazon.de/Vita-World-Bio...curcumin+500mg

Bei Abholung wurde mir gesagt, dass ich davon täglich mind. 2 X 4 Kapseln = 8 mit Hanföl und Tomatensaft /Gemüsesaft nehmen soll.

Soweit, sogut . . .
Leider schoss mein PSA Wert, nach 8 Wochen Einnahme in die Höhe.
Außer Vitasprint hatte ich keine anderen Medikamente oder NEM genommen.

Mein Fazit:
Solange der Mensch gesund ist, mag es zur Vorbeugung sinnvoll sein, Salz, Pfeffer, Curry oder ähnliches zu nehmen.
Hat man Krebs, so werden wohl nur gesicherte Therapien helfen. Sicherlich auch experimentelle.
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regeln (siehe Klaus).
Jeder Mensch ist anders, sonst müssten wir alle geklont worden sein

Gruss
Hartmut
 . . . der momentan immer noch nicht raucht

----------


## Harald_1933

> . der momentan immer noch nicht raucht


Dann, Hartmut, wenn das so beibleibt, könntest Du einer der ersten nachweislich an PCa erkrankten Männern werden, die locker die 100 überspringen, denn ich habe nach dem Intermezzo mit dieser drallen ungarischen Tänzerin in Hamburg, und das war vor weit über 60 Jahren, mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, und bin schon jetzt bei 83 angelangt. Brigitte wird Dich also noch lange ertragen müssen. Es sei denn, Du wirst rückfällig. Im Interesse des Forums beherrsche Dich also und sei ein gestandener Mann.

P.S: Vielleicht gelingt es aber auch mir, die 100 zu erreichen, denn der Opa, auch Nichtraucher, wurde mit vollem Haarwuchs 96......

Gruß aus der sonnigen Vorderpfalz.

Harald

----------


## Muggelino

> Bei Abholung wurde mir gesagt, dass ich davon täglich mind. 2 X 4  Kapseln = 8 mit Hanföl und Tomatensaft /Gemüsesaft nehmen soll.
> 
> Soweit, sogut . . .
> Leider schoss mein PSA Wert, nach 8 Wochen Einnahme in die Höhe.


Lieber Hartmut,
vielleicht hat deine Vorort-Apotheke Doc Morris dir eine falsche Empfehlung gegeben? Die offizielle Verzehrempfehlung ist 2 x 1 Kapsel täglich.
Die Dosis macht das Gift...

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Detlev,

eine Kapsel enthält 500 mg.
2 Kapseln sind 1 Gramm.
Empfohlen werden ca. 5 Gramm pro Tag.
Das hatte doch auch Frau Dr. H. geschrieben, oder täusche ich mich da.

Hier hatte ich auch etwas lesen können:
http://www.kurkuma-wurzel.info/anwen...dosierung.html

Zitat: (Quelle s.o.)
_Damit die Mitochondrien in den Krebszellen gezielt vernichtet werden können, ist eine Einnahme von mindestens 3,6 Gramm Curcumin notwendig. _

In anderen Dokumentationen findet man auch Angaben von bis zu 6 Gramm täglich.
Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden und mich fast vergiftet?

*Zitat Harald:*
_Brigitte wird Dich also noch lange ertragen müssen_.

Das, lieber Harald, ist momentan für Brigitte nicht einfach.
Zurzeit bin ich widerlich, aber gerade noch so ertragbar.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

> eine Kapsel enthält 500 mg.
> 2 Kapseln sind 1 Gramm.
> Empfohlen werden ca. 5 Gramm pro Tag.
> Das hatte doch auch Frau Dr. H. geschrieben, oder täusche ich mich da.


Jetzt kommt natürlich der Aspekt der "Bioverfügbarkeit" ins Spiel!
Meine Kapsel enthält auch 500mg Curcumin; allerdings auch das Bioperin, das die Bioverfügbarkeit um Körper um etwa das 20fache erhöht.
Dann entspricht eine 500mg Kapsel in der Wirksamkeit 10g Kurkuma!

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,

wo du recht hast, hast du recht!
Nur warum dann die Verzehrempfehlung auf der Packung für 1-2 Kapseln plus dem Hinweis, dass diese Menge nicht überschritten werden darf? Wegen der zugefügten Vitamine?
Da möchte ich doch schon wieder eine Mail an Vita World schicken...

Gruss von
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun habe ich noch etwas aus der gleichen Quelle gefunden:



> Die Mengenangaben von Curcumin zu der jeweiligen Beschwerde, ist lediglich eine Empfehlung. Durch das Produkt Acurmin Plus haben sich die Mengenangaben verringert, da durch das neue Verfahren Mizell-Formulierung eine höhere Bioverfügbarkeit besteht. Wenn Sie sich für den Kauf von Tabletten oder Kapseln entscheiden, beachten Sie bitte diePackungsbeilage des jeweiligen Herstellers!
> Eine Grafik, die die höhere Bioverfügbarkeit durch "Mizell-Formulierung" aufzeigt, wird hier bereitgestellt. Heilungsversprechen der Beschwerden durch derartige Produkte kann nicht garantiert werden!


http://www.kurkuma-wurzel.info/img/m...ung-grafik.jpg

Ich glaube, lieber Detlev, das *du* recht hast. Klaus auch.
Da habe ich wohl einen gewaltigen Fehler gemacht.
Ich hatte 6 - 8 Stück am Tag gefuttert, weil ich der Meinung war, 500 mg sind nicht ausreichend gegen den Krebs.
Vermutlich sind deswegen meine PSA Werte in die Luft gegangen.
Momentan haben sie sich wieder beruhigt. Curcuma hatte ich sofort nach der PSA Messung abgesetzt.
Ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt? Wer weiss . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,

du hast recht: ich hab recht! :-)

Ich will mal versuchen, etwas Ordnung in das Chaos zu bringen.
Es heisst, dass pro Tag ca. 4 g Curcumin nötig sind, um eine Wirkung gegen Krebs zu erzielen (das entspricht ca. 120-200g Kurkuma).
Durch das Zufügen von 20mg Piperin (entspricht ca. 2g Pfeffer) wird die Wirkung um das 20fache gesteigert. Das bedeutet, es wären nur noch 200mg Curcumin nötig (4000g/20).
Durch die Aufbereitung in Micell-Form wird die Wirkung um das 185fache gesteigert, auf Piperin kann dabei verzichtet werden. Damit würden 22mg Curcumin reichen (4000g/185).

Nun eine Auflistung der genannten Präparate:
Der Begriff „Curcuminäquivalent“ soll die jeweilige Bioverfügbarkeit einrechnen.

Fairvital Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 9,5g  Preis pro Kapsel 22 Cent, pro Gramm 2,3 Cent
Acurmin Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 5-6g   Preis pro Kapsel 50 Cent, pro Gramm 9 Cent
Dr. Loges Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 6,5g   Preis pro Kapsel 42 Cent, pro Gramm 6,5 Cent
Dr. Jacobs Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 2,6g   Preis pro Kapsel 55 Cent, pro Gramm 21 Cent
VitaWorld Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 10g   Preis pro Kapsel 15 Cent, pro Gramm 0,7 Cent
Die Preise sind gerundet.
Nicht berücksichtigt sind zugesetzte Vitamine etc. Die Preise wurden den erwähnten Herstellerseiten bzw. den Seiten des weltgrößten Online-Einzelhändlers entnommen.
Alle Angaben nach bestem Wissen und ohne Gewähr. Wer Fehler findet, bitte mir Bescheid sagen!

Detlef

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Detlef,

dass Dein Versuch,  "Ordung in das Chaos zu bringen" bei mir nicht funktioniert hat, mag daran liegen, dass ich gerade mein 2tes Weizenbier genossen habe.

Ich verstehe gar nicht, wo Du ein Chaos gesehen hast; an und für sich ist doch die Sache klar: ....20fache oder 185fache Wirksamkeit........bei entsprechender Zugabe......

Warum Du da mit Hilfe höherer Mathematik noch die Preise pro Gramm "Curcuminequivalent" berechenst, verstehe ich auch nicht.

Noch ein Hinweis: An 2 Stellen Deiner Berechnungen sprichst Du von "4000g" ---> das sollte wohl "4000*m*g" heissen.

Klaus

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Klaus,
und Prost!
Mir geht es um die Vergleichbarkeit, auch die der Preise, die doch sehr auseinander liegen.
Bei einem Präparat bekommt man seine täglich empfohlene Dosis Curcuminwirkung (ja: 4000*m*g) für 6 Cent (Vitaworld) (da ist schon der erste Fehler; es muss 1,5 Cent heissen nicht 0,7 in #21), beim anderen muss man dafür 84 Cent zahlen (Dr. Jacobs).
Es unterscheiden sich die Wirksamkeiten, die Mengen pro Kapsel, der Preis pro Packung, die Anzahl der Kapseln pro Packung - das habe ich versucht auf einen Nenner zu bringen, damit eine direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit gegeben ist.
Trink noch ein Bier, dann wird es klarer! ;-)

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Da ich #21 leider nicht mehr bearbeiten kann, hier die korrigierte Version:
Es heisst, dass pro Tag ca. 4 g Curcumin nötig sind, um eine Wirkung gegen Krebs zu erzielen (das entspricht ca. 120-200g Kurkuma).
Durch das Zufügen von 20mg Piperin (entspricht ca. 2g Pfeffer) wird die Wirkung um das 20fache gesteigert. Das bedeutet, es wären nur noch 200mg Curcumin nötig (4000mg/20).
Durch die Aufbereitung in Micell-Form wird die Wirkung um das 185fache gesteigert, auf Piperin kann dabei verzichtet werden. Damit würden 22mg Curcumin reichen (4000mg/185).

Nun eine Auflistung der genannten Präparate:
Der Begriff „Curcuminäquivalent“ soll die jeweilige Bioverfügbarkeit einrechnen.

Fairvital Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 9,5g  Preis pro Kapsel 22 Cent, pro Gramm 2,3 Cent
Acurmin Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 5-6g   Preis pro Kapsel 50 Cent, pro Gramm 9 Cent

Dr. Loges Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 6,5g   Preis pro Kapsel 42 Cent, pro Gramm 6,5 Cent

Dr. Jacobs Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 2,6g   Preis pro Kapsel 55 Cent, pro Gramm 21 Cent

VitaWorld Curcuminäquivalent pro Kapsel: 10g   Preis pro Kapsel 15 Cent, pro Gramm 1,5 Cent

Nicht berücksichtigt sind zugesetzte Vitamine etc. Die Preise wurden den erwähnten Herstellerseiten bzw. den Seiten des weltgrößten Online-Einzelhändlers entnommen.
Alle Angaben nach bestem Wissen und ohne Gewähr. Wer Fehler findet, bitte mir Bescheid sagen!

(Und jetzt hab ich von dem Thema langsam auch die Schnauze voll...)

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Detlev,

ich danke dir, dass du dir noch einmal die Mühe gemacht hast es zu entschlüsseln.

Brigitte war gestern in Kiel, um die Aussage aus der Apotheke, in Bezug  der Mengenangabe richtig zu stellen.
Die Kollegin war nicht anwesend. Es heißt aber, vermutlich wurden Brigitte mehrere Produkte mit unterschiedlichen Mengenangaben angeboten.
Tja, so war es dann wohl auch. Brigitte hat ja immer mehr auf dem Zettel, wenn sie einkaufen fährt. Da kann die Aufmerksamkeit auch mal schwinden.

Das ein Gewürzstreuer aus der Küche nicht ausreicht war mir bekannt.
Ich hatte es damals in deinem Beitrag überlesen, sonst hätte ich es dir geschrieben.

Gruss
hartmut
auch an Klaus

----------


## carloso

Habe heute das Acurmin Plus Mizell-Curcuma die kleinste Packung a. 60 Kapseln bekommen. Werde das als Vorbeugung anwenden aber nur eine Kapsel am Tag. Noch sind meine PSA Werte gut und nächste Woche erfahre ich den neuen PSA Wert in der Hoffnung das sich nichts geändert hat.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Karl,
seit 12 Jahren PCa und Blasencarzinom, versuche ich verschiedene alternative Methoden aus, und halte mein PCa weigehend "in Schach".(siehe mein Profil)

Curcuma nehme ich auch, allerdings bereite ich mir eine Curuma Paste selber vor: Curcuma Pulver (aus Bio Anbau) in ein Glasgefäß, dazu ca. 20 % gemahlenen schwarzen Pfeffer, (wegen der besseren Bio-Verfügbarkeit), anrühren mit Leinöl. Gut vermischen, in ein Glasgefäß mit Schraubdeckel in den Kühlschrank.
3 X tägl. einen Teelöffel.  Aber Vorsicht : nicht kleckern, färbt alles gelb , egal wo ein Tropfen hinfällt ;-)

Gruß  Ralf

----------


## carloso

Hallo Ralf
Danke für deinen Tipp, aber was denkst du was meine Frau mit mir macht wenn ich da kleckere und ein Tropfen daneben geht. Ich nehme mal nur die Kapseln. Habe dein Profil gelesen und bin erstaunt was du alles schon hinter dir hast. Nur dein letzter PSA Wert gefällt mir nicht und ich denke das du was unternimmst.
Alles gute wünsch ich Dir
Gruß Karl

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Karl, natürlich ist der rasante PSA Anstieg nach 12 Jahren intermittierender Hormontherapie nicht gerade erfreulich. Gestern war ich im UK Essen zum PSMA PET CT. Die Auswertung bekomme ich nächste Woche. Wie auch immer : Besonders agressive Prostatakarzinome zeigen sich nicht grundsätzlich durch hohe PSA-Werte an, ich kenne Betroffene , die bei PSA-Werten im einstelligen Bereich voller Metastasen sind, während ich Freunde habe, die  bei gleicher Therapie wie ich  den PSA-Wert bis auf 70 ng/ml ansteigen lassen, dann erst wieder therapieren,  und keinerlei Probleme haben, und das schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Wir haben es mit einem äusserst "heimtückischen Untermieter" zu tun. Aber meine Einstellung und Entscheidung, 10 Jahre mit Prostata und guter Lebensqualität,und dafür ein höheres Risiko in Kauf zu nehmen,  oder 20 Jahre ohne Prostata mit evtl. erheblichen OP-Folgeschäden,  habe ich immerhin um 2 Jahre überschritten. ;-)
In diesem Sinne: Wünsche Dir alles Gute
MfG Ralf

----------

